# ATT Uverse Router WiFi Not Working!



## nick12945 (May 4, 2007)

Hi everybody. I've been having some trouble with my ATT router. I've had it for months and there have never been any issues until now. It does not seem that it is broadcasting WiFi like usual. It will not show up on the WiFi network list on both my iPod and my laptop. I've tried resetting the router (by unplugging it and plugging it back in). Does anyone know how to fix this? Thanks a ton!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Make sure the antenna(s), if external, is secure.

If the router has a WLAN LED what condition is it displaying?

Make sure the wireless is enabled and that the SSID broadcast is enabled.


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

So,Let's see what your signal ,etc.looks like
Wifi test exe. Hint from Johnwill

Download and run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspecto from
www.xirrus.com/library/wifitools.php
on the problem machine. Post a screen shot of the main screen here.

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button 
to upload it here.

Note that this application requires NET Framework to run. If you get an error about a missing function, download and install NET Framework.
What is the make ad model of your router ?
Did you do a full reset of the router?Hold the reset button in for at least 15 seconds ?


----------



## nick12945 (May 4, 2007)

The router doesn't have any external antennas. The LED is not on, which I had not noticed before. Both the wireless and SSID broadcast are enabled in the settings.


----------



## nick12945 (May 4, 2007)

The computer that can't access the WiFi is a Macintosh, so that program isn't compatible with it. I did run a full reset just now and nothing changed.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> The LED is not on, which I had not noticed before. Both the wireless and SSID broadcast are enabled in the settings.


Sounds like the radio has died. Try leaving the router unplugged for 8 or 10 hours and then try the reset to factory default settings again.


----------

